

Tell HN:  Text "Startup Visa" to 894546 to support the Startup Visa act - iamelgringo

I have no connection to Votizen, or the Startup Visa act, other than being incredibly frustrated as the founder of Hackers &#38; Founders at how many amazing entrepreneurs have to leave the country, or can't start businesses in the US because of visa issues.<p>So, I'm throwing as much of my weight behind this as I can.<p>Votized has come up with an amazing system of verifying if you're a registered voter by text messages.  If you are, your text will get hand delivered to your senators and representative in congress.<p>It's amazing.  I think incredibly effective, and finally a way to for geeks who care about political issues to do something about it instead of just complaining on forums.<p>So, support entrepreneurship. Support your future cofounders.  Text "Startup Visa" to 894546 to support the Startup Visa act.<p>I think this issue is a no brainer.
======
bgentry
Voted.

This is a completely separate issue from discussions about illegal immigration
or border security.

Hopefully our elected officials are able to look past the "immigration" stigma
and vote based on the bill's contents.

And hopefully nobody gets up there and starts shouting "They took our jobs!!"
</south_park_redneck>

------
rookie
More information I was able to find.

[http://www.quora.com/Jason-Putorti/How-You-Can-Support-
Start...](http://www.quora.com/Jason-Putorti/How-You-Can-Support-Startup-Visa)

<https://www.votizen.com/issues/startupvisa/>

Sounds like a good way to do this.

------
democracy
You can't even imagine how badly it will be exploited by immigration lawyers,
while it may sound good in a morning chat with other latte-sipping liberals.

------
sagacity
UK beats the US to a tech-friendly Startup Visa

[http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/03/17/uk-beats-the-us-to-a-
tec...](http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/03/17/uk-beats-the-us-to-a-tech-
friendly-startup-visa/)

HN Thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2335645>

------
curt
Actually both sides support this issue (don't know about this exact bill
though), but from what I've heard supporters for full amnesty are holding it
up the issue in hopes of a comprehensive bill and those completely against any
type of immigration are obviously against it. A bill of this type is likely to
pass, it's just a matter of when.

------
shii
Error immediately after sending txt; methinks it's possibly from not paying
the bills owed to Twilio?

    
    
       Free Msg: Receiver 894546 unable to receive message - Message Blocking is active
    

Sent from T-mobile if that matters

------
shii
What if you're not a registered voter but US citizen wishing to support this
issue by bringing in front of your congressmen through this timely and
relatively easy form if slacktivism?

